# Yellow river/BWB dud...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Launched at Browns this moring and fish the mouth of the river and the bay. Fished from 6:30-11:30; slow would be an understatment, caught 3 bass, 7 trout, 1 keeper, it that was about it...Nothing pic worthy. We fished flukes, mirrodines, spooks, spinner baits and live shrimp.We need some cold weather to kick them in gear. Anybody do any good this morning?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, went to Escambia this morning and only caught 1 Bass--not a keeper. I was out of there by 11:30. Saw lots of Bass in the water but not many bites. No Reds to be found, I think the water was too clear for Reds. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont know about you guys, but for me, this has been the worst year of bass fishing in quite some time. ALways tell myself, next time will be better, and it won't be hahahahaha


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

It has been bad. I caught numbers here and there, but no quality. 

NJD


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I fished the mouth of yellow and Blackwater yesterday. The morning was ok, had some action and brought home two nice specks. Headed in around 10:00. Went back out at 3:15 or so and had non stop action. Caught reds, specks, black drum, white trout and stripers. Only kept two stripers and one speck.


----------

